# Nine Days in Cherry Grove



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

I'll be fishing off the beach in Cherry Grove for nine days starting this Saturday. How is the surf? What are folks catching? How is the weather? Is that enough questions already? 

Sorry, I missed my last two yearly trips, so I am pretty much going nuts with excitement to get down there starting this weekend!


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Right now there are big sharks in the surf and as many bluefish as you can shake a stick at. Look for structure in the surf or fish the inlets for doormat flounder. Whiting and pompano biting fresh shrimp (don't waste your time with frozen) but there are no sand fleas to be found. Caught some spot tails but they are few and far between until the water cools off. use live mullet in the surf fished on a fishfinder rig and you will catch something. If you can't find mullet then use cut chunks of fresh caught bluefish. Mud minnows are productive for sea bass, trout and flounder in the inlets. good luck.


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

surfsidesativa said:


> Right now there are big sharks in the surf


Just how big is big? Also, if by some stroke of luck I land a good sized shark on the beach, what do I do then?


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

They seem to be mainly in the 6-7" range. As for the other part of your question, I'm still trying to figure that out myself.


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Eddy Gurge said:


> Just how big is big? Also, if by some stroke of luck I land a good sized shark on the beach, what do I do then?


Take a pic and send it on its way.....

...unless you want to cut it up into steaks and grill it.


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

bigphil said:


> Take a pic


If I somehow do land one, you'll see the pics here, don't doubt it! I may even try some amateur fish reports in case anyone is interested.


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

We are always interested in fish reports amatuer or otherwise! Pics are good too!


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

Eddy Gurge said:


> If I somehow do land one, you'll see the pics here, don't doubt it! I may even try some amateur fish reports in case anyone is interested.


I'd give that second thought.


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

*Report for 10/1 & 10/2*

Here is your casual, lazy, uneducated amateur report for the surf about 15 houses south of the Cherry Grove Pier.

Keep in mind that by far most of my time is being spent with our 2 year old, who we have found out is a fearless surf junkie (yeah me!)

*Day1*: Got to fish for about an hour, just as high tide was going out around 2pm. My very first cast on the small rod on frozen shrimp yielded a little 7" bait fish (not sure what it was). I put him on my big rod and tossed him out. About 5 minues later I had a big reel screaming hit that lasted for about 2 seconds. Then nothing. And I mean nothing for the rest of the time I was able to fish. Whatever it was left the fish in tact, but really frayed up some 60# braid I was using for a leader right above the hook.

*Day2*: Got in 2 hours as tide was getting ready to start heading out again, around 3:00 or so. Nothing but crab munching and wet bait. Tried frozed shrimp, squid & mullet hunks. At night for another hour of trying I had one small hit, but no takers (about 8pm or so).

All the finger mullet have been too far out to hit with a cast net. The CG pier is deader than I've seen in a long time. Right now, there is onlly two guys with three rods cast out on the end of the peir. Its usually full of rods.

I'm patient, and I can wait. I'm still having a great time!


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Ride down to the East end of Cherry Grove and fish the inlet for flounder and blues or around on the beach and fish the cut at high tide for spottail bass. blues, spots, pompano, etc. It can be good fishing there at times.


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

*End of the trip*

I didn't want to just leave this without any followup. I spent a lot more time playing with our two year old, and having fun on the beach with the family than I expected. This is a good thing. Most of my fishing was spent in the evening, and I had a great time. I didn't catch anything else yet, but I'm used to that. The nibbles were enough to keep the heart pumping. I have one more day, where I don't expect to fish much if any, but I really had a great time down here. Bike Week was a blast as well. 

As a side note, I am a KCBS certified BBQ judge so I had to check out some local BBQ joints. I will say that Little Pigs BBQ had some deliciously awesome pulled pork sandwiches (and all their sides were great aside from the potato salad). Sticky Fingers has some of the best restaurant ribs, wings and chicken I've ever had. Keep them in mind as well if you are down here. Sticky Finger's sauces are also wonderful, and their service was awesome as well.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Eddy Gurge said:


> I didn't want to just leave this without any followup. I spent a lot more time playing with our two year old, and having fun on the beach with the family than I expected. This is a good thing. Most of my fishing was spent in the evening, and I had a great time. I didn't catch anything else yet, but I'm used to that. The nibbles were enough to keep the heart pumping. I have one more day, where I don't expect to fish much if any, but I really had a great time down here. Bike Week was a blast as well.
> 
> As a side note, I am a KCBS certified BBQ judge so I had to check out some local BBQ joints. I will say that Little Pigs BBQ had some deliciously awesome pulled pork sandwiches (and all their sides were great aside from the potato salad). Sticky Fingers has some of the best restaurant ribs, wings and chicken I've ever had. Keep them in mind as well if you are down here. Sticky Finger's sauces are also wonderful, and their service was awesome as well.


Sounds like you had a great time. I've been meaning to try out Little Pigs. I have never been to Sticky fingers either but will have to go. Another great place for BBQ is JD's Pig and Chicken in Garden City. Nothing beats spending time with your kid on the beach, not even fishing


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Stick Fingers is MMMMMMM...Good..


----------

